# Big Orange screws up!



## lxt (Mar 6, 2011)

Front page of the Friday paper & low n behold, Asplundh line crew cuts down the wrong tree! 100 year old maple in a couples front yard!

atleast they were nice enough to leave the wood, what really is sad...the Asplundh Rep. told the home owners "do want you want, you wont win!"

Wow.........well they just gave line clearance a black eye in that neighbor hood!! 2 Arborists were called in to determine the trees worth, a suit is in the making so it seems! Ill be watching the outcome of this, years ago the same thing happened & that home owner signed the permit (these HOs didnt sign anything & werent told anything!!) the outcome of that case was asplundh had to settle & it wasnt cheap!!!




LXT..............


----------



## lego1970 (Mar 6, 2011)

That happened on one of our crews. One of the guys accidently cut down a HO award winning, prized cherry tree. It wasn't funny at the time, well no I take that back.....I remember wanting to bust out laughing when I found out what happened, but I was able to refrain myself in front of the HO and GF. That still brings tears to my eyes from laughter thinking about it.


----------



## rmihalek (Mar 6, 2011)

lego1970 said:


> That happened on one of our crews. One of the guys accidently cut down a HO award winning, prized cherry tree. It wasn't funny at the time, well no I take that back.....I remember wanting to bust out laughing when I found out what happened, but I was able to refrain myself in front of the HO and GF. That still brings tears to my eyes from laughter thinking about it.


 
I'm unclear why anything about this would be funny.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 6, 2011)

lego1970 said:


> That happened on one of our crews. One of the guys accidently cut down a HO award winning, prized cherry tree. It wasn't funny at the time, well no I take that back.....I remember wanting to bust out laughing when I found out what happened, but I was able to refrain myself in front of the HO and GF. That still brings tears to my eyes from laughter thinking about it.


 
It depends on who cut it as to how funny it would be. Its actually terrible regardless of who cut it. BUT......I can think of a few people who, if they had cut it, I would str8 up LMFAO. Prolly point my finger at em while I was rolling back and forth on ground laughing


----------



## lego1970 (Mar 6, 2011)

rmihalek said:


> I'm unclear why anything about this would be funny.


 
Your right, it's not funny, especially for the HO. However I'm pretty sure if you were there you would of been like the rest of us and bust out laughing. There was one moment when the GF looked like he was trying to lift the tree back up, as if he could just glue it back together. Again, I hear what your saying and no it's not funny, yet at the same time it was hilarious. Kinda had to be there I guess.


----------



## lxt (Mar 6, 2011)

rmihalek said:


> I'm unclear why anything about this would be funny.


 

yeah Im wondering whats funny bout it also???

there is not a person on this site that if they didnt sign a permit or authorize someone to come onto their property for work purposes & came home to find their tree cut down wouldnt be jacked!!!

what a crew of idiots, no permit = no trim, no remove....plain & simple, let alone cut down a front yard tree of 100 years old & then throw the wood in there yard of various lenghts......not even nicely cut up!!




LXT..............


----------



## lxt (Mar 6, 2011)

Lego............you twisted bastard, LOL

I know what you mean, but imagine if that was your tree??? we had funny moments while line clearing....but none pertaining to wrongful removals!!

our funny moments was a particular foreman who thought he was all that & he was a destructive thing......ran his own saws over, destroyed customers landscape figurines, cut phone lines, etc.... He even cut the nuetral wire off a single phase!! at first he was roll on the ground hilarious....but then it just got to be dangerous!

but...laughing at a 100yr old maple wrongfully removed.......thats wrong!


LXT...............


----------



## prentice110 (Mar 6, 2011)

LXT, keep an eye on this, I'd love to hear about what happens.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 6, 2011)

lxt said:


> Lego............you twisted bastard, LOL
> 
> I know what you mean, but imagine if that was your tree??? we had funny moments while line clearing....but none pertaining to wrongful removals!!
> 
> ...


 
UUMMMM....I think he was laughing at the untimely removal of a prize winning cherry:msp_razz:


----------



## lxt (Mar 6, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> UUMMMM....I think he was laughing at the untimely removal of a prize winning cherry:msp_razz:


 
Yeah.........I know! but I know what he means as far as funny!!! in this trade when someone screws up & its not you............sometimes ya gotta point & laugh!! 

I am keeping an eye on this, as I think Ill be getting a call due to being one of the few Cert. Arbs & Cert Line Clearance guys around......plus the fact I have worked for that particular utility & am familiar with their specifications pertaining to nerc & ferc!

Ill keep updating as things are reported!



LXT..............


----------



## r&r (Mar 6, 2011)

Lewis Tree service sprayed the oldest living grapevine in America"The Mothervine" sometime last year.
Its suppose to be +/-400 years old.

I've heard it may survive though.


----------



## lego1970 (Mar 6, 2011)

I apologize, I didn't mean to stir the pot.


----------



## kcmo (Mar 7, 2011)

what kind of dumb ass would remove a 100 year old maple without double and triple checking.don't they drug test over there


----------



## flushcut (Mar 7, 2011)

Just watching, I want to se how far Asplundh gets assplundhed on this one.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 7, 2011)

It'll be a struggle to get any kind of compensation.

Our local electric co-op cut down a 30" walnut out of my fence line and chunked the damn thing up when I wasn't home. The closest limb was at least 10' away from their power line. I raised nine kinds of hell with them, all I got was two potted redbud trees about 3' tall. They could at least left in in a log. I felt like visiting their parked equipment in the middle of the night with a bottle of liquid glass, but that would only get to their level of ignorance.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 7, 2011)

How do you put a price on something that is Irreplaceable? Happened down here when there was a big cut to contain the EAB up in Windsor. One of the guys that went down with the logging truck told me a story of how the ground guy he had working with him( hired by the people running the work) put the chain on the saw and the thing wouldn't cut and he couldn't figure it out. Guy comes down from the perch and tells him "the got the chain on backwards!!" You get what you pay for. And they should pay dearly for their mistake. If I was called out to give a price I would say an easy $200K.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 7, 2011)

There is nothing funny about the ignorance you find on all sides of this issue. Sadly enough though, at some point, what else is there to do but laugh a little. I believe it all comes down to the old axiom...ya get what you pay for.

We already know about all the problems, it's easy to point the finger and laugh or cry foul (neither of which makes one better or worse for it), however, what are the solutions?


----------



## lego1970 (Mar 7, 2011)

Accidents happen. 200K for a tree....really? What should they charge you if you accidently kill somebody on the way home from work today? Think hard before you answer, because it could happen. In the case I was talking about. The homeowner came out and asked my co-worker if he would cut down a tree for him. From my understanding the homeowner pointed to the tree he wanted cut down from the porch of the house. My co-worker thought he knew which one he was talking about and cut the tree down. He didn't ask for money, he was just doing it to be nice. I can't even remember what my co-workers real name was because after that we called him Washington. He was a good worker. Stuff happens.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope they at least offered to grind the stump and topsoil! :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange:

Edit: something tells me I'm not gonna earn a "credit" for that post.. lol.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 7, 2011)

lego1970 said:


> Accidents happen. 200K for a tree....really? What should they charge you if you accidently kill somebody on the way home from work today? Think hard before you answer, because it could happen. In the case I was talking about. The homeowner came out and asked my co-worker if he would cut down a tree for him. From my understanding the homeowner pointed to the tree he wanted cut down from the porch of the house. My co-worker thought he knew which one he was talking about and cut the tree down. He didn't ask for money, he was just doing it to be nice. I can't even remember what my co-workers real name was because after that we called him Washington. He was a good worker. Stuff happens.


 Ya that suks for sure. But I will say from how you are describing things that the HO plays a HUGE role in what happened to the cherry. If the tree I wanted cut down wasnt SUPER OBV I would walk to it and point to it. Or better yet put my hand on it and say "this one, this one RIGHT HERE" .


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 7, 2011)

Cutting down a prize cherry on the row on accident because the HO would not get off the porch, kinda funny, having to deal with the repercussions, not so funny, but calling the guy who did it "Washington," that's priceless!:msp_lol:


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 7, 2011)

lego1970 said:


> Accidents happen. 200K for a tree....really? What should they charge you if you accidently kill somebody on the way home from work today? Think hard before you answer, because it could happen. In the case I was talking about. The homeowner came out and asked my co-worker if he would cut down a tree for him. From my understanding the homeowner pointed to the tree he wanted cut down from the porch of the house. My co-worker thought he knew which one he was talking about and cut the tree down. He didn't ask for money, he was just doing it to be nice. I can't even remember what my co-workers real name was because after that we called him Washington. He was a good worker. Stuff happens.


 

The comment was directed at LXT not you. And accidently kill someone...are you serious!! Like it happens everyday or like it would be no one's fault. There's only one kind of accident and that's a freak accident. Which driving a car or cutting down a tree does not apply.. And I didn't have to think hard to come up with that answer.. It was more like common sense. And people get millions for killing someone.. REALLY?


----------



## lego1970 (Mar 7, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> The comment was directed at LXT not you. And accidently kill someone...are you serious!! Like it happens everyday or like it would be no one's fault. There's only one kind of accident and that's a freak accident. Which driving a car or cutting down a tree does not apply.. And I didn't have to think hard to come up with that answer.. It was more like common sense. And people get millions for killing someone.. REALLY?



Ok, fair enough.


----------



## beowulf343 (Mar 7, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> The comment was directed at LXT not you. And accidently kill someone...are you serious!! Like it happens everyday or like it would be no one's fault. There's only one kind of accident and that's a freak accident. Which driving a car or cutting down a tree does not apply.. And I didn't have to think hard to come up with that answer.. It was more like common sense. And people get millions for killing someone.. REALLY?


 

Kinda going off the deep end on this one, ain't ya. How is 200k "common sense?" From the article i read, it was a red maple, definitely not worth 200k if you were to log it. Heck, we have 150+ year old sugar maples (that are actually worth something) in the sugar bush that aren't worth 200k. 

I think it is kind of humorous. I've seen stuff like this happen, either the homeowner or the guy cutting the tree have the tree names mixed up and the wrong one gets cut. The weeping, and wailing, and gnashing of teeth by the homeowners as they go into hysterics has always seemed ludicrous to me. But that may just be because i'm jaded when it comes to killing trees, i don't see a need to treat them like a family member.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 7, 2011)

beowulf343 said:


> Kinda going off the deep end on this one, ain't ya. How is 200k "common sense?" From the article i read, it was a red maple, definitely not worth 200k if you were to log it. Heck, we have 150+ year old sugar maples (that are actually worth something) in the sugar bush that aren't worth 200k.
> 
> I think it is kind of humorous. I've seen stuff like this happen, either the homeowner or the guy cutting the tree have the tree names mixed up and the wrong one gets cut. The weeping, and wailing, and gnashing of teeth by the homeowners as they go into hysterics has always seemed ludicrous to me. But that may just be because i'm jaded when it comes to killing trees, i don't see a need to treat them like a family member.




Think of it like this... A family member that has died some years ago was a sculptor and he made a huge sculpure that took him/her their whole life then some no brain idiot comes over while you were picking tulips and crushed it with a tri axle. When you come home and notice the scupture is wrecked the guy tells you that he will buy the supplies and you can carve one yourself.. It's kinda like that but we get oxygen to BREATH, they remove radiation, cool neighbourhoods, and provide an awesome relaxing view which has be proven to decrease depression and speed up recovery in hospital patients. So when it comes to something that is not replaceable even with a 200K number, I'd say that's pretty reasonable.


----------



## rmihalek (Mar 7, 2011)

lego1970 said:


> Accidents happen. 200K for a tree....really? What should they charge you if you accidently kill somebody on the way home from work today? Think hard before you answer, because it could happen. In the case I was talking about. The homeowner came out and asked my co-worker if he would cut down a tree for him. From my understanding the homeowner pointed to the tree he wanted cut down from the porch of the house. My co-worker thought he knew which one he was talking about and cut the tree down. He didn't ask for money, he was just doing it to be nice. I can't even remember what my co-workers real name was because after that we called him Washington. He was a good worker. Stuff happens.


 
Okay Lego, I retract my original statement. I do see some humor in there, especially the birth of a great nickname. It's that old expression: no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## justme23005 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> Think of it like this... A family member that has died some years ago was a sculptor and he made a huge sculpure that took him/her their whole life then some no brain idiot comes over while you were picking tulips and crushed it with a tri axle. When you come home and notice the scupture is wrecked the guy tells you that he will buy the supplies and you can carve one yourself.. It's kinda like that but we get oxygen to BREATH, they remove radiation, cool neighbourhoods, and provide an awesome relaxing view which has be proven to decrease depression and speed up recovery in hospital patients. So when it comes to something that is not replaceable even with a 200K number, I'd say that's pretty reasonable.


 

Wanna buy some trees? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 8, 2011)

justme23005 said:


> Wanna buy some trees? :msp_biggrin:


 
Sure but I highly doubt you can deliver?


----------



## justme23005 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> Sure but I highly doubt you can deliver?


 
Now, you sound just like my ex girlfriend...


----------



## HighGuy (Mar 8, 2011)

How to figure a price?

Amount of wood, now that it's down? = couple hundred?

Go to a nursery, look for a 3-4" cal. Paperbark Maple. The guy gives you a $300+ price. Then say, "No! Looking for one about a hundred years old."

Then watch the quote! ... Then tell him you want the one at the front of the office entrance, his Great GrandDad founded the nursery with? 

That should help see a quote on a HO tree. Granted, it's not exactly the same, but can be similar variances.

Flagging tape or further questioning a nice tree takedown, seems to me, may be something a more seasoned worker would do? Like calling Base, "I'm about to cut down a "whatever" tree. Just wanted to make sure we are good on this." ... Just me?

It also helps having an IQ higher than the number of the cutters on your saw.:msp_lol:
IMO


----------



## squad143 (Mar 8, 2011)

rickytree]Sure but I highly doubt you can deliver?[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE=justme23005 said:


> Now, you sound just like my ex girlfriend...


 
Now thats funny.




It's unfortunate for the homeowner to have something they value get taken away because of someone elses mistake. 

What that value is worth? 
I'm sure to the homeowner, priceless. 
To the company, nothing. 

I would be interested in knowing, that if it does go to court, what the outcome is.


----------



## beowulf343 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> Think of it like this... A family member that has died some years ago was a sculptor and he made a huge sculpure that took him/her their whole life then some no brain idiot comes over while you were picking tulips and crushed it with a tri axle. When you come home and notice the scupture is wrecked the guy tells you that he will buy the supplies and you can carve one yourself.. It's kinda like that but we get oxygen to BREATH, they remove radiation, cool neighbourhoods, and provide an awesome relaxing view which has be proven to decrease depression and speed up recovery in hospital patients. So when it comes to something that is not replaceable even with a 200K number, I'd say that's pretty reasonable.


 
Lol, i sometimes wonder if you listen to yourself. Your comparison to a sculpture is flawed. First off, the "sculptor" (whether you want to call him God, mother nature, or gaia) is still alive and still producing "sculptures" at a blistering pace. It makes me wonder how many of this tree's offspring did the homeowner mow off. The "sculptor" was still working, but the guy didn't want any more. 

Secondly, a maple tree is not a unique work of art. They are more like a McDonald's sign, you can't turn around without bumping into one. I've got a couple of this same tree in my backyard that are coming down this summer. 

Thirdly, you do realize that trees are not the biggest producer of oxygen on this planet, and if you throw in the tropical jungles around the world, this specific tree was responsible for a very minuscule amount of the oxygen produced. If you or this guy are so concerned about oxygen, are you riding bikes to work?

Fourthly, on hot days, how many people do you see enjoying the shade? Bet they are all either in front of a fan or ac unit. (I know this one can be argued, but threw it in to be difficult. I'd prefer owning a house that i don't have to ever worry about tree damage than one that's shaded by many trees.) I'm also sure this guy really enjoyed having to rake leaves every fall.

And fifthly, not everyone's taste in "art" is the same. I don't find trees relaxing and don't find them beautiful. 

I think 200k would be an outrageous ploy to profit from something that many don't even consider a bad day, much less a tragedy. Honestly, i think some people need to reevaluate what actually constitutes a tragedy.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 8, 2011)

Just wondering beowulf what credentials do you have? and if you have any idea of the cost of moving a very large tree?

Hey by the way I may sound like your girlfriend, but you sound like my EX, talking about something that she knows nothing about..


----------



## lxt (Mar 8, 2011)

beowulf343 said:


> Kinda going off the deep end on this one, ain't ya. How is 200k "common sense?" From the article i read, it was a red maple, definitely not worth 200k if you were to log it. Heck, we have 150+ year old sugar maples (that are actually worth something) in the sugar bush that aren't worth 200k.
> 
> I think it is kind of humorous. I've seen stuff like this happen, either the homeowner or the guy cutting the tree have the tree names mixed up and the wrong one gets cut. The weeping, and wailing, and gnashing of teeth by the homeowners as they go into hysterics has always seemed ludicrous to me. But that may just be because i'm jaded when it comes to killing trees, i don't see a need to treat them like a family member.


 


I left out one important detail......the Homeowners gave prior permission to cut down an evergreen tree!! (article didnt say what kind)....the flunky`s from Big O cut down the R.maple instead!!!!!!



LXT....................


----------



## HighGuy (Mar 8, 2011)

Well that makes all the difference! They are about the same different species. After a bottle of scotch and a smack to the head, I can definitely see me thinking about it.

See it could be the HO's fault: They said they could cut down a tree! ... Did they state which State the tree was in, to clarify? One of dem der lawyers can get them boys off of it ... ???

Proof, Ya can't fix stupid!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 8, 2011)

I would swear I saw in a sorta recent copy of TCIA magazine that there is a mathamatical formula to calculate the cash value of a tree. Maybe I am wrong. Where is Jeff when we need him? Or JPS? I would bet one of those 2 would know


----------



## Oak Savanna (Mar 8, 2011)

This might help find the value of a tree. . . . 

http://www.treebenefits.com/calculator/


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 8, 2011)

There was a recent situation around here. The ROW crew was being supervised by a professional forester. The utility contract supervisor was also a professional. There was some confusion on which trees to remove, so the ROW supervisor called the utility guy to get clarification. One looked at the map with north at the bottom, the other with north at the top. The utility guy said, cut the trees on the left side of the road. You got it, wrong trees. 

The utility did a whole bunch of kowtowing but the HO was not happy. Ultimately, he laid a discipline and ethics complaint with the professional foresters association. It was determined that due diligence was done and an honest mistake was made but shows how far a PO'ed HO will go.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 10, 2011)

The 200k comes from the cost to replace,not the value of the tree. To actually replace a tree of substantial size, many things need to happen, all costing money, droppin lines, traffic control, etc. Valley Crest and Davey do it. How often, not sure, but it is done. The cost for a project like that is huge. Just to "box" the tree can take a week, usually done by hand, one board at a time. Now lets talk transport! Big dollars, so 200k? Easy!


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.ag-econ.ncsu.edu/faculty/vanderhoeven/TREELOSS.PDF


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 10, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> The 200k comes from the cost to replace,not the value of the tree. To actually replace a tree of substantial size, many things need to happen, all costing money, droppin lines, traffic control, etc. Valley Crest and Davey do it. How often, not sure, but it is done. The cost for a project like that is huge. Just to "box" the tree can take a week, usually done by hand, one board at a time. Now lets talk transport! Big dollars, so 200k? Easy!



Let's not forget purchasing the tree. I've been on properties where the HO states that "we just love that tree, we bought this house because of it" . Now do I think that they are being alittle over the top, Yes but they are entitled to their opinion. Things happen, and sometimes they cost lots of money! But it's still not right that they had they property damaged and deserve to be compensated. That's what insurance is for


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 10, 2011)

Personally, I think there ought to be expert opinions heard from both sides. Chances are pretty good that the truth will be found somewhere towards the middle and it was a rundown neglected maple with hazardous characteristics. Maybe not, but 200K if it was a piece of junk doesn't do the situation justice. 

There is no question it's a screw up and the HO should be satisfied within reason. My thinking takes me to a nice sized planting, or plantings, of a reasonable replacement with a right tree, right place clause and a reasonable monetary settlement to cover the potential difference. Money talks, most people scream bloody murder about their trees, but really could care less about them, and in fact do.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree that there are questions to be answered. Around here the property owners do not own to the edge of the road. There is at least a 15' right of way so there may be a question as to whether the HO even owns the tree. Asplundh or the utility they are working for notify the propety owners when they will be trimming or taking down a tree along their property but that is just a formality. So asking the homeowner for permission may not really be accurate. The trees will be trimmed away from the power lines whether they like it or not and in some cases you will wish they did take the tree down rather than butcher it. Also, the law does not recognize emotional attachment to a posession. At most all an owner could get is the replacement value of the tree (and I seriously doubt any court is going to agree to a replacement of the same size as what was there) unless he has some good lawyer who might be able to argue that his house and property is worth less without the tree.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 10, 2011)

Grouchy old man said:


> I agree that there are questions to be answered. Around here the property owners do not own to the edge of the road. There is at least a 15' right of way so there may be a question as to whether the HO even owns the tree. Asplundh or the utility they are working for notify the propety owners when they will be trimming or taking down a tree along their property but that is just a formality. So asking the homeowner for permission may not really be accurate. The trees will be trimmed away from the power lines whether they like it or not and in some cases you will wish they did take the tree down rather than butcher it. Also, the law does not recognize emotional attachment to a posession. At most all an owner could get is the replacement value of the tree (and I seriously doubt any court is going to agree to a replacement of the same size as what was there) unless he has some good lawyer who might be able to argue that his house and property is worth less without the tree.


 
Good points. This case could be closed faster than it opened. "Right of way" may end the whole thing.


----------



## Natewood (Mar 10, 2011)

beowulf343 said:


> Lol, i sometimes wonder if you listen to yourself. Your comparison to a sculpture is flawed. First off, the "sculptor" (whether you want to call him God, mother nature, or gaia) is still alive and still producing "sculptures" at a blistering pace. It makes me wonder how many of this tree's offspring did the homeowner mow off. The "sculptor" was still working, but the guy didn't want any more.
> 
> Secondly, a maple tree is not a unique work of art. They are more like a McDonald's sign, you can't turn around without bumping into one. I've got a couple of this same tree in my backyard that are coming down this summer.
> 
> ...


 
Wow.
I really hope you are not involved in this industry!
Just because you dont like trees don't make them worthless! truth of the matter is even if the HO didn't care about the tree it was still his and he has every right to want it replace3d.Now considering the size it was he probably wont get a similar replacement so he should be subsidized with a cash reimbursement. That may sound like a lot of money but consider the fact that the replacement tree will never reach that size/age in the HO's lifetime. Believe it or not some people don't like the bare look like their house was planted in the middle of a field!


----------



## lxt (Mar 10, 2011)

The ROW arguement has been a utility "excuse" to do what they want for years!! the truth is the utility only has an aerial right of way 99% of the time!

Now on transmission lines they lease the property for a specified length of time, on distribution which is what this is......if the home owner pays taxes & their deed shows the tree was on the taxed portion or within the boundary according to the deed....then the utility will be responsible!

I remember the home owner that won the case I mentioned earlier.....her Atty brought this up & the Court ruled in her favor, unlike the twp/borough who can make you replace sidewalks for safety purposes & maintain them..........the Utility has no such right!! it will be interesting!



LXT................


----------



## 2chops (Mar 10, 2011)

lxt,...the company I work for did PPL ROW for 10 years. I was always told that ultimately the HO could refuse to have anything trimmed that was on their turf. The utulity co. would put the squeze on them, but in the end if Harry Homeowner said no way, then we left it be. Of course we often came back on storm work to clear it out after it fell on the lines after a good ice storm. And this was a real treat because with storm work there's no clean up. Just get it the rest of the way on the ground and leave a nice mess for them to deal with. And boy oh boy could we make a mess. 

Where abouts in PA are you at? If you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 10, 2011)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Personally, I think there ought to be expert opinions heard from both sides. Chances are pretty good that the truth will be found somewhere towards the middle and it was a rundown neglected maple with hazardous characteristics. Maybe not, but 200K if it was a piece of junk doesn't due the situation justice.
> 
> There is no question it's a screw up and the HO should be satisfied within reason. My thinking takes me to a nice sized planting, or plantings, of a reasonable replacement with a right tree, right place clause and a reasonable monetary settlement to cover the potential difference. Money talks, most people scream bloody murder about their trees, but really could care less about them, and in fact do.




I completely agree with you. When I said the 200k the tree I had in mind was a beautiful specimen. Lots of factors would definately change the amount awarded.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 10, 2011)

Natewood said:


> Wow.
> I really hope you are not involved in this industry!
> Just because you dont like trees don't make them worthless!



He never said he don't like tree's so quit being a know-it-all jerk!
Jeff :msp_angry:


----------



## squad143 (Mar 10, 2011)

Is this the newspaper article?:

Resident: Old tree mistakenly felled in Darlington Township - Timesonline.com: News: asplundh tree expert company, john michael gishbaugher, asplundh tree expert co., darlington township, pennpower

If it is, then it looks like the tree was inline with the front of the homes (most likely on the homeowner's property).

Go onto Google-Earth and check out: 3544 Darlington Road, Beaver PA.
You can even check out a steet eye view.

I sometimes use this tool before I go to quote a "City" job.

From the pic. in the newspaper, the tree does not look 100 yrs. old. 

The article states that Asplundh admits partial blame. 

According to the HO, the Asplundh crew was sent to take down two trees, a poplar and a pine, in the area.


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## lxt (Mar 10, 2011)

2chops said:


> lxt,...the company I work for did PPL ROW for 10 years. I was always told that ultimately the HO could refuse to have anything trimmed that was on their turf. The utulity co. would put the squeze on them, but in the end if Harry Homeowner said no way, then we left it be. Of course we often came back on storm work to clear it out after it fell on the lines after a good ice storm. And this was a real treat because with storm work there's no clean up. Just get it the rest of the way on the ground and leave a nice mess for them to deal with. And boy oh boy could we make a mess.
> 
> Where abouts in PA are you at? If you don't mind my asking.




PPL, just read an article on them pertaining to software being used in vegetation management. you scenario & how customers are treated is similar as here...which is the Pittsburgh area!



LXT...................


----------



## JJackson (Mar 11, 2011)

A little dot of red paint when you're standing next to the tree talking about removing it goes a long way, and likely to save a lot of money. Mark the removals it they're not obvious, hell we even mark most of the tree to be pruned with a white dot (not highly visible and fades quickly enough).


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 11, 2011)

I cut a big dogwood at the big o but my gf told me to cut it as he was a distance away and thought it was a fast grower lol. I cut it the ho came out gripping and I pointed and said he's yo man lol.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 11, 2011)

It happens all the time , Nelson just got the boot out of south jersey for mowing all the green headed tree frogs in a protected area last summer , and who wins a prize for a cherry tree anyway ... I just laughed and laughed about the frogs ...Asplunger I am sure will do the right thing and give them some gift cards to CRACKER BARREL for there inconvience ....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 11, 2011)

beowulf343 said:


> Lol, i sometimes wonder if you listen to yourself. Your comparison to a sculpture is flawed. First off, the "sculptor" (whether you want to call him God, mother nature, or gaia) is still alive and still producing "sculptures" at a blistering pace. It makes me wonder how many of this tree's offspring did the homeowner mow off. The "sculptor" was still working, but the guy didn't want any more.
> 
> Secondly, a maple tree is not a unique work of art. They are more like a McDonald's sign, you can't turn around without bumping into one. I've got a couple of this same tree in my backyard that are coming down this summer.
> 
> ...


 
Exactly ....Good post , I doubt that tree meant anything until he saw it in pieces and see's a opportunity to profit from it somehow...


----------



## lxt (Mar 11, 2011)

squad143 said:


> Is this the newspaper article?:
> 
> Resident: Old tree mistakenly felled in Darlington Township - Timesonline.com: News: asplundh tree expert company, john michael gishbaugher, asplundh tree expert co., darlington township, pennpower
> 
> ...


 


Squad....that be the one!! 

gift cards to cracker barrel.............LMFAO



LXT................


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> How do you put a price on something that is Irreplaceable? Happened down here when there was a big cut to contain the EAB up in Windsor. One of the guys that went down with the logging truck told me a story of how the ground guy he had working with him( hired by the people running the work) put the chain on the saw and the thing wouldn't cut and he couldn't figure it out. Guy comes down from the perch and tells him "the got the chain on backwards!!" You get what you pay for. And they should pay dearly for their mistake. If I was called out to give a price I would say an easy $200K.


 
For a mistake ... And from what the article said they were notified , 200k for a single tree ... Please let me know where you buy the #### your smoking I have to get a hit of it ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> Just wondering beowulf what credentials do you have? and if you have any idea of the cost of moving a very large tree?
> 
> Hey by the way I may sound like your girlfriend, but you sound like my EX, talking about something that she knows nothing about..


 
I can promise you that you can spade a tree of that size for about 20 grand all day around here , and I think they are measuring that tree in dog years ...


----------



## lxt (Mar 11, 2011)

Darlington road is a secondary road that is well traveled, I am familiar with the area & if the tree is worth anything or not?, is not the issue, It was a front yard tree not permitted to be cut down & the wood chucked into their yard!!

Im not a tree hugger......but if someone cut down my front yard tree un-invited & without permission I would want compensated, truth is he prolly didnt give the tree much thought until he saw it in chunks.......however he gave it enough thought to tell them which trees too cut down!!!

I dont know............Ive heard the term mal-practice on here & you gotta wonder............did these idiots not know their tree ID? how professional could this group of been to make such a mistake? we`ll see how this one plays out??????




LXT............


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have heard of a MAPLEPOPLAR they are native to Japan and after to day they might be extinct


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Actually if you scroll down on the article they have a pic of the tree crew




Here they are


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 12, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Actually if you scroll down on the article they have a pic of the tree crew
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are


 
Which one's the climber?


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 12, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread, or get in the middle of a no win situation, but I have been wondering when it may happen to me that an unauthorized person (renter, neighbor, other) hires or tells us to remove the wrong tree.

That could get ugly.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 12, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> Not to hijack the thread, or get in the middle of a no win situation, but I have been wondering when it may happen to me that an unauthorized person (renter, neighbor, other) hires or tells us to remove the wrong tree.
> 
> That could get ugly.


Sure could. We're pretty small time and we have this happen at least once per year. We go to the county GIS sites to see the name of the property holder and check property lines. If the tree is close to the line we talk to the neighbors. If anything doesn't smell right we just turn the job down. Not worth the headaches.
Phil


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 12, 2011)

200 k rofl truth is; depending on size the value is likely going to be log market value and that puts it under 100 bucks here anyway. Then sentimental value or aesthetic perhaps replacement either being a far cry from 200 k It seems these turn of events always get grandiose value placed on them by our sue happy culture. I feel in this case replacement value is the fair solution but I would base my award off the attitude of the plaintiff. If he publicly bad mouthed or brought un-necessary public scrutiny on the companies mistake or threatened a bunch of malarky it could be case closed imo. Likely the public humiliation in this case has done more harm than the true value off said tree, what part did the ho have? In this case I personally feel if they offset cost of replacement by advertisement damage we would end with the ho owing for removal. However: that is if the ho did not try to negotiate because in my view no matter how stupid a mistake seems it is still a mistake. Should we be allowed to run your name in the mud at public level then expect a monetary gift? If so fine, my gift would be however many dollars replacement is minus acts against said company. Many times this would even the score:monkey:


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey rope, you're not trying to actually make sense of this circus are you? 

C'mon...you know better. 

You just need to see this with the right pair of eyes, my friend. :crazy1:

First, the shame is the punishment  for making a mistake, in a jungle of neglected mistakes, while trying to coordinate the efforts of providing safe and reliable power to the masses. (A thankless endeavor....except when the power's out)

Secondly, besides the matter of blame and shame, the tree must be replaced with something as good, or BETTER. Get it straight MISTER, 200K is DEAD ON....if you include attorney’s fees.:angrysoapbox::jester:

Now then, what we need to do is come up with a solution. Solution, solution...let me think, solution. 

Ah! A solution...that we can paint on the stumps to make them age instantly. That coupled with the right sized chipper and we are good to go.

"You cut down my prize mulberry popular hybrid tree!"

"What tree?"

"The one over there!"

"Where?"

"There's the stump right there!"

"Wha, that old thing, that was like that when we got here."


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 12, 2011)

When I first posted the idea of the 200k, I did not see a picture of the tree and was more of a guess of the trees worth more than anything. The loss of the tree affects not only the property value, but this has had an emotional effect on the homeowners as well. The bad publicity that the tree service received I believe is not even close to any type of restitution for the HO. If 200k is not a relative amount, what would be?


----------



## beowulf343 (Mar 12, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> Just wondering beowulf what credentials do you have? and if you have any idea of the cost of moving a very large tree?
> 
> Hey by the way I may sound like your girlfriend, but you sound like my EX, talking about something that she knows nothing about..



Honestly, while i've spent all my life in one aspect of the tree business or another, i have absolutely no experience when it come to moving trees. So in the interest of learning new things, i decided to find out. Talked to some owners who have been in the business a long time and they gave me the contact info of a couple outfits who do nothing but tree moving and transplanting. So for ####s and giggles, i sent them both an email giving them the situation (mature red maple, pa, etc.) and asked them how much to buy a new mature tree, transport, and replace. Interestingly, even with both having to transport across state lines, it was still around a quarter of the 200k number of yours. One even gave a price of replacing the red maple with a mature oak and it was still under 60k. So it kind of makes me wonder what your credential are and if _you_ have any idea of the cost of moving a tree?



Rickytree said:


> If 200k is not a relative amount, what would be?



I say grind the stump, professionally landscape, and maybe $5k.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 12, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> When I first posted the idea of the 200k, I did not see a picture of the tree and was more of a guess of the trees worth more than anything. The loss of the tree affects not only the property value, but this has had an emotional effect on the homeowners as well. The bad publicity that the tree service received I believe is not even close to any type of restitution for the HO. If 200k is not a relative amount, what would be?


 

Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 12, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> When I first posted the idea of the 200k, I did not see a picture of the tree and was more of a guess of the trees worth more than anything. The loss of the tree affects not only the property value, but this has had an emotional effect on the homeowners as well. The bad publicity that the tree service received I believe is not even close to any type of restitution for the HO. If 200k is not a relative amount, what would be?


 
So we have 30 k actual damage tops then 170 k emotional bs right? Man, this emotional stuff is expensive I guess it's like crotch coffee or something I'm sorry but I have views on these monetary gifts that are not popular with a sue happy culture. Hey Ricky how much you pay for advertising and things to promote a good reputation? I am not trying to lessen the mistake but why does it have to get publicized it is not as if they fell it on their house? Anyway, mistakes happen I guess some pay dearly and some just pay. I can't help but feel emotional over being low-balled into poverty hmmmmmm maybe I have a case


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 12, 2011)

beowulf343 said:


> Honestly, while i've spent all my life in one aspect of the tree business or another, i have absolutely no experience when it come to moving trees. So in the interest of learning new things, i decided to find out. Talked to some owners who have been in the business a long time and they gave me the contact info of a couple outfits who do nothing but tree moving and transplanting. So for ####s and giggles, i sent them both an email giving them the situation (mature red maple, pa, etc.) and asked them how much to buy a new mature tree, transport, and replace. Interestingly, even with both having to transport across state lines, it was still around a quarter of the 200k number of yours. One even gave a price of replacing the red maple with a mature oak and it was still under 60k. So it kind of makes me wonder what your credential are and if _you_ have any idea of the cost of moving a tree?
> 
> 
> 
> I say grind the stump, professionally landscape, and maybe $5k.



I like to see how they are going to move a 60 foot tree and plant it for 60k. How big would the mature oak be? Maybe 20 or 30 feet? Big difference from the one they destroyed. Plus they still have to guarantee it.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 12, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Jeff


 
WOW, thanks for your comments and insight. Just incredible the level of ...... what 's the word.... nonsense... ya that's it.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 12, 2011)

Environmental Design has led the drive to apply tree relocation and landscaping technology to tree transplanting through a stunning list of achievements.

Ya that's goin to cost ya! look at the Coppola Job.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 12, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> So we have 30 k actual damage tops then 170 k emotional bs right? Man, this emotional stuff is expensive I guess it's like crotch coffee or something I'm sorry but I have views on these monetary gifts that are not popular with a sue happy culture. Hey Ricky how much you pay for advertising and things to promote a good reputation? I am not trying to lessen the mistake but why does it have to get publicized it is not as if they fell it on their house? Anyway, mistakes happen I guess some pay dearly and some just pay. I can't help but feel emotional over being low-balled into poverty hmmmmmm maybe I have a case


 
Don't forget attorney's fees, those can get outrageous in cases like this I'm sure. It's cheaper to fold and pay out than risk it, which is at least part of the reason companies are quick to settle if the HO pushes it. 

Like you said, this is a sue happy culture, and the only ones laughing are the lawyers.....all the way to the bank.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 12, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> WOW, thanks for your comments and insight. Just incredible the level of ...... what 's the word.... nonsense... ya that's it.


 
Hey Ricky, do you ever read what you write after you get off your 'high-horse', ? :msp_flapper:
Jeff


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 12, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Ricky, do you ever read what you write after you get off your 'high-horse', ? :msp_flapper:
> Jeff


 
Actually I have my Minion type it for me. Isn't that right Minion? Yes your Greatness on his abnormally high horse.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 13, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> So we have 30 k actual damage tops then 170 k emotional bs right? Man, this emotional stuff is expensive I guess it's like crotch coffee or something I'm sorry but I have views on these monetary gifts that are not popular with a sue happy culture. Hey Ricky how much you pay for advertising and things to promote a good reputation? I am not trying to lessen the mistake but why does it have to get publicized it is not as if they fell it on their house? Anyway, mistakes happen I guess some pay dearly and some just pay. I can't help but feel emotional over being low-balled into poverty hmmmmmm maybe I have a case


 Your missing the point , they can plant nice tree for a fraction of 30K and there not gonna , and as far as the 170 K in emotional damages like I said they may get a new 3" sugar maple with a bill for the mulch and some gift cards to TARGET , seriously I talked with someone about this before and they get alot hit with a alot of lawsuits just like this and by the time they tire the HO out dragging there feet for a few years they are thrilled with the tree and a" APOLOGY" and I think thats fair ..


----------



## capetrees (Mar 17, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> Not to hijack the thread, or get in the middle of a no win situation, but I have been wondering when it may happen to me that an unauthorized person (renter, neighbor, other) hires or tells us to remove the wrong tree.
> 
> That could get ugly.


 
I did it last year and funny thing is right now, I'm working through someone else for the property owner on whose property I cut the tree! I don't think the owner ever found out because later that same month, another tree company went into the subdivision and cut a bunch of other trees throughout for views and maybe the owners thought the tree came down as a result of that.


----------



## Natewood (Mar 18, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> He never said he don't like tree's so quit being a know-it-all jerk!
> Jeff :msp_angry:


 
look at the post closer. he says he doesnt want then on his yard he doesnt find them relaxing or beautiful. I get the impression he doesnt like trees


----------



## Natewood (Mar 18, 2011)

beowulf343 said:


> Honestly, while i've spent all my life in one aspect of the tree business or another, i have absolutely no experience when it come to moving trees. So in the interest of learning new things, i decided to find out. Talked to some owners who have been in the business a long time and they gave me the contact info of a couple outfits who do nothing but tree moving and transplanting. So for ####s and giggles, i sent them both an email giving them the situation (mature red maple, pa, etc.) and asked them how much to buy a new mature tree, transport, and replace. Interestingly, even with both having to transport across state lines, it was still around a quarter of the 200k number of yours. One even gave a price of replacing the red maple with a mature oak and it was still under 60k. So it kind of makes me wonder what your credential are and if _you_ have any idea of the cost of moving a tree?
> 
> 
> 
> I say grind the stump, professionally landscape, and maybe $5k.


 
So you researched and it'll cost 60k for an agreeable replacement but you think its fair to landscape and give the ho 5k? Did i read that correctly?
It sounds like a lot of money but if you have the proper insurance even if you made a mistake like this you wouldn't get put in the poor house.Glad i got 3mil! And of course the ho will probably get more money for the tree than it was worth to him before the accident. but it was his tree and he'll miss it more when its gone. Kinda like people.And the fact that a replacement in the truest sence is impossible. Trees aren't manufactured they take a lifetime to grow.


----------



## beowulf343 (Mar 18, 2011)

Natewood said:


> look at the post closer. he says he doesnt want then on his yard he doesnt find them relaxing or beautiful. I get the impression he doesnt like trees



I don't like treehuggers, but as for trees themselves, i honestly don't have feelings for them one way or another. I was raised in a logging family, we had a 120 acre orchard and a 3000+ tap sugaring operation. I was raised to view trees as another natural resource to be used for mankind's benefit, not abused as has been done in the past by man, but used.
I'm also not sure why my finding trees to not be relaxing or beautiful is a big deal. I find it relaxing to sit at my piano and play, not stare at trees, because when looking at trees my mind invariably wanders to thinking of how i'd take it down. And as for the beautiful thing, i find the curves of a woman beautiful, trees have nothing on that. I'm grateful that trees have provided me with a comfortable living all my career, but that's about it. 
I personally feel that people who love and worship trees have a bit of a screw lose. And frankly, i'm getting tired of loons like you making me feel immoral for not loving trees. I don't love trees, i don't cry when i see a tree hit the ground, i don't whisper sweet nothings to it as i'm climbing it, i don't give a second thought to a tree's feelings before i lay a saw into it. If this makes me a bad treeman or arborist, then i don't really care.
As for trees around a house, yes, i don't like them. I've spent too many years taking trees off houses, that i don't want to have to do it to mine. I have 37 trees in my yard right now, mostly hard maple and oak with a few trash trees thrown it. I actually saved better than ten thousand dollars when buying the house because i refused to buy it when it was surrounded by white pine and silver maple, because honestly, have you been on a snowstorm where white pine hasn't been half your work or seen a windstorm that hasn't knocked branches off a silver maple? Off course, this may not be true in rochester, because i've literally put hundreds of silver maples and white pines on the ground in that city. You're welcome.

Why don't you psycho's get off a treeman's back who actually works in the real world and go back to your little fantasy nirvana, where i'm sure the trees are missing the feel of your "johnson" against their bark.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 18, 2011)

beowulf343 said:


> I don't like treehuggers, but as for trees themselves, i honestly don't have feelings for them one way or another. I was raised in a logging family, we had a 120 acre orchard and a 3000+ tap sugaring operation. I was raised to view trees as another natural resource to be used for mankind's benefit, not abused as has been done in the past by man, but used.
> I'm also not sure why my finding trees to not be relaxing or beautiful is a big deal. I find it relaxing to sit at my piano and play, not stare at trees, because when looking at trees my mind invariably wanders to thinking of how i'd take it down. And as for the beautiful thing, i find the curves of a woman beautiful, trees have nothing on that. I'm grateful that trees have provided me with a comfortable living all my career, but that's about it.
> I personally feel that people who love and worship trees have a bit of a screw lose. And frankly, i'm getting tired of loons like you making me feel immoral for not loving trees. I don't love trees, i don't cry when i see a tree hit the ground, i don't whisper sweet nothings to it as i'm climbing it, i don't give a second thought to a tree's feelings before i lay a saw into it. If this makes me a bad treeman or arborist, then i don't really care.
> As for trees around a house, yes, i don't like them. I've spent too many years taking trees off houses, that i don't want to have to do it to mine. I have 37 trees in my yard right now, mostly hard maple and oak with a few trash trees thrown it. I actually saved better than ten thousand dollars when buying the house because i refused to buy it when it was surrounded by white pine and silver maple, because honestly, have you been on a snowstorm where white pine hasn't been half your work or seen a windstorm that hasn't knocked branches off a silver maple? Off course, this may not be true in rochester, because i've literally put hundreds of silver maples and white pines on the ground in that city. You're welcome.
> ...


 
I think that deep down you do love trees , I whisper to them right before I take there heads off " I'm sorry" is that wrong it makes me feel good ... I hope that one day all the treehuggers and treemen can frolic together in the meadows of quaking aspens and write poems to one another , wouldn't that be swell , I bet your smiling right about now and that is the point , now fly away little butterfly be free....


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 18, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> I think that deep down you do love trees , I whisper to them right before I take there heads off " I'm sorry" is that wrong it makes me feel good ... I hope that one day all the treehuggers and treemen can frolic together in the meadows of quaking aspens and write poems to one another , wouldn't that be swell , I bet your smiling right about now and that is the point , now fly away little butterfly be free....


 
Lol! The quaking aspen part was a nice touch!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 18, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Lol! The quaking aspen part was a nice touch!


 
Its all about the presentation I learned that from the 3 letter master...


----------



## lxt (Mar 18, 2011)

:msp_thumbsup:


treeclimber101 said:


> Its all about the presentation I learned that from the 3 letter master...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 18, 2011)

lxt said:


> :msp_thumbsup:


 
Took a minute, but I figured it out.
Jeff


----------



## lxt (Mar 18, 2011)

ya didnt think id sit by idle did ya?

hows it going out your way Jeff? they`re showing a big storm coming in & with that hit after Japan......tree work should be good uh? that tier 4 regulations prolly help you guys!



LXT...........


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 19, 2011)

lxt said:


> ya didnt think id sit by idle did ya?
> 
> hows it going out your way Jeff? they`re showing a big storm coming in & with that hit after Japan......tree work should be good uh? that tier 4 regulations prolly help you guys!
> 
> ...



Ha Ha, you know, out here is like,'What a rush!', Ha, just messing with ya. Nah, all is really good and and no tsunami and my little bro bet it will be soon. Goober actually bet $1.00 on March 20th. I figure if it is the 19th or the 21st, I win! Hahahaha! Anyway, on the tier's, gotta comply or suffer. It's California, I won't say how much I make a year, but I would love to make it in a state that don't rape!
:msp_ohmy:
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 19, 2011)

101 writing poetry.........................this will be good!
Can you share some of your artisan skill!


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 19, 2011)

rmihalek said:


> I'm unclear why anything about this would be funny.


 
Sort of like running over a chicken in the Phillipines.... All chickens are "Prize Winning Fighting Champions", and now you owe me $250,000.00 so me and my family to live on until we raise another chicken to support the family!





The value of a standing, living tree is very subject....what one person thinks the tree is worth(especially when a lawsuit is involved) is a matter of opinion. Until the tree was cut, the homeowner may have considered it a pain in the backside...but now, it's worth millions!




Scott


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 19, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> 101 writing poetry.........................this will be good!
> Can you share some of your artisan skill!


 
Once upon a time there was a tree as old as time , til one day rolled down the primrose lane a truck as bright as cheap MAD DOG wine , three fine chaps in a relative short trip , turned that specimen into a steaming pile #### chips, and off into the sunset they clattered laughing and smiling as the Spanish they chattered ... RIP LITTLE Tree, and if they are asked who dun it they're sure to say "NO ES ME".


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 19, 2011)

once I set upon a sappy stump.
It made my pants and hair stick to my rump. 
The time of this was in 19 and 83.
That is when i was a :newbie:


----------



## justme23005 (Mar 19, 2011)

I think the value of the tree would be quite different, weather it was in front of a $20,000 shack, or on a several million dollar estate... If you cut the wrong tree around here, it might be cheaper to buy them a new house.. one with a nice big tree in the yard... you can find one for less than 200K. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Natewood (Mar 19, 2011)

:agree2:


justme23005 said:


> I think the value of the tree would be quite different, weather it was in front of a $20,000 shack, or on a several million dollar estate... If you cut the wrong tree around here, it might be cheaper to buy them a new house.. one with a nice big tree in the yard... you can find one for less than 200K. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Natewood (Mar 19, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> I think that deep down you do love trees , I whisper to them right before I take there heads off " I'm sorry" is that wrong it makes me feel good ... I hope that one day all the treehuggers and treemen can frolic together in the meadows of quaking aspens and write poems to one another , wouldn't that be swell , I bet your smiling right about now and that is the point , now fly away little butterfly be free....


 
lol I wasn't actually attacking you or trying to make you feel bad.... its just i feel trees are a big part of our surroundings. I cut down more trees than i trim , but there are trees i flat out refuse to remove.Like the big 170+ beech trees on east/ park aves, 200 yr old white oaks in highland..ect. I would find that immoral to ME. My whole position was even if you dont like trees and they may not mean anything more than a career to you the HO may feel completely opposite and he is entitled to his rationale as you are yours. So if you cut down his tree and its only worth lumber to you , but it has more meaning to him the ball is in his court.
kinda like someone banging your wife and sayingit only physical and not emotional so its ok. your opinion would be different and since its your wife your opinion would(should) matter and hold trump


----------



## Natewood (Mar 19, 2011)

sorry wrong quote i meant beweoulfs...


----------



## chad556 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Nate, I actually used to live on East Ave. right by the George Eastman House in fact. I know exactly what you mean, those beeches are awesome, hard to imagine anyone wanting to get rid of them.

I can't blame these homeowners for being upset. Looked at it on google earth and that was a nice tree with a nice little shade garden under it. I hope they get something for the loss. Even if they did shell out the thousands to replace it it would never be the same.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I probably shouldn't say this but I too have taken out the wrong tree, we did a job for a golf course and my boss tagged 2 out of 4 trees for an extension of there tennis courts they wanted to add a sitting area an a outdoor firepit area , we removed the 2 beautiful oaks with the ribbons , however the manager marked the 2 he really liked .. I was sent to start the trees and there was really no one to talk to including my boss , so by the time that the manager arrived tree # 1 was wood and tree # 2 was missing a side .. Needless to say he freaked and through us off the job , my boss freaked fired me , than rehired me 2 days later after he realized how the trees were marked , other than end markers trees with ribbons usually go .. So there is surely something to say about communication ... I should have called in and maybe in the case of this maple something may have been mismarked ..


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 20, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Well I probably shouldn't say this but I too have taken out the wrong tree, we did a job for a golf course and my boss tagged 2 out of 4 trees for an extension of there tennis courts they wanted to add a sitting area an a outdoor firepit area , we removed the 2 beautiful oaks with the ribbons , however the manager marked the 2 he really liked .. I was sent to start the trees and there was really no one to talk to including my boss , so by the time that the manager arrived tree # 1 was wood and tree # 2 was missing a side .. Needless to say he freaked and through us off the job , my boss freaked fired me , than rehired me 2 days later after he realized how the trees were marked , other than end markers trees with ribbons usually go .. So there is surely something to say about communication ... I should have called in and maybe in the case of this maple something may have been mismarked ..


 
I see where the line clearance are now using pre- planners. I did all my own pre-planning permission etc. I never had a serious problem. They also seem to be using illegals mysteriously made legal I thought of doing pre-planning work but can't speak Mexican which is almost a requirement I worked row 20 years and likely could not get a job now because of discrimination as I am from the wrong country:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 20, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> I see where the line clearance are now using pre- planners. I did all my own pre-planning permission etc. I never had a serious problem. They also seem to be using illegals mysteriously made legal I thought of doing pre-planning work but can't speak Mexican which is almost a requirement I worked row 20 years and likely could not get a job now because of discrimination as I am from the wrong country:monkey:


 
Don't worry about learning Mexican , it would be more helpful to learn Spanish for now and as soon as you master that learn Chinese that will be really important soon as well ... And everyone else in this country must be 20 years behind Jersey spanish has been the 2nd language of tree and landscape / all construction and AG. work here since I was born .. I don't even know what all the hub bubs about I have worked with Mexicans , Puerto Ricans, Guatemalans, Dominicans , people from EL Salvador since I was 10 on the farm ... And I have never worked any construction job where there hasn't been some guys ... i don't know must be me ... Not to say its right but even in a Recession/depression there are still jobs that the whites/blacks are to proud to take , the illegals are just oppurtunists thats all if all the jobs were filled than they would have no reason to want to be here , and I doubt that there will ever be a peach picking union .....


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 20, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't worry about learning Mexican , it would be more helpful to learn Spanish for now and as soon as you master that learn Chinese that will be really important soon as well ... And everyone else in this country must be 20 years behind Jersey spanish has been the 2nd language of tree and landscape / all construction and AG. work here since I was born .. I don't even know what all the hub bubs about I have worked with Mexicans , Puerto Ricans, Guatemalans, Dominicans , people from EL Salvador since I was 10 on the farm ... And I have never worked any construction job where there hasn't been some guys ... i don't know must be me ...


 
Or we could make it a prerequisite they learn English


----------



## lxt (Mar 20, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Or we could make it a prerequisite they learn English


 
:agree2:

LXT..........as ted nugent would say...if you cant speak the language get the #### outta the country!!!!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 21, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Once upon a time there was a tree as old as time , til one day rolled down the primrose lane a truck as bright as cheap MAD DOG wine , three fine chaps in a relative short trip , turned that specimen into a steaming pile #### chips, and off into the sunset they clattered laughing and smiling as the Spanish they chattered ... RIP LITTLE Tree, and if they are asked who dun it they're sure to say "NO ES ME".


 
Tears man, tears, that was beautiful, you have a natural talent. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 21, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> once I set upon a sappy stump.
> It made my pants and hair stick to my rump.
> The time of this was in 19 and 83.
> That is when i was a :newbie:


 
you too Rope! you guys should wright a tree poetry book!

I had a driveway that I had broken
the homeowner had sights of a soakin
I picked it up and layed it again
left the homeowner with a grin
should he had soaked me
I would have hit him in the chin

watcha think!


----------



## justme23005 (Mar 21, 2011)

Roses are red, 
Voilets are bluish,
If it weren't for Christmas,
We'd all be jewish.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2011)

The whole Mexican topic deserves it owns thread ..


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 21, 2011)

You know this thread failed
Since it has totally de-railed.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 21, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> You know this thread failed
> Since it has totally de-railed.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:


 
Its started doomed , lol but we may have to wait til 2020 to find out how this stories ends ...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 21, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Its started doomed , lol but we may have to wait til 2020 to find out how this stories ends ...


 
Dang Goober! You sure can not rhyme!!!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 21, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> you too Rope! you guys should wright a tree poetry book!
> 
> I had a driveway that I had broken
> the homeowner had sights of a soakin
> ...


 
Started a life many years past, back then nothing fancy just spur and cut and be darned fast.

As years passed and passed and inflation rose, the pay was the same we barely covered our toe's

Many would come and many would go, we stood our ground through sleet and the snow.

Some said we were crazy, others thought were were dense, we stayed and were paid a few more cents.

Why do we do it, why don't we quit, cause we are treemen and that ain't no ####


----------



## stevesaws (Mar 22, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> Ya that suks for sure. But I will say from how you are describing things that the HO plays a HUGE role in what happened to the cherry. If the tree I wanted cut down wasnt SUPER OBV I would walk to it and point to it. Or better yet put my hand on it and say "this one, this one RIGHT HERE" .


 
Unfortunately that doesn't always work either.

I cut a low brach for a customer. Put my hand on it right at the trunk and asked if he wanted me to cut it right there. He said yes. After I cut it he said something like, I only wanted the little branch coming off of that. The branch he wanted cut was about 2 feet to my right, the trunk was to my left.


----------



## lxt (Apr 2, 2011)

well the Home owner contacted me!

we have an agreement that was offered & the Ho`s decided to accept..........a replacement tree same specie, properly planted & a little over $5000.00 in cash!

so I guess that will answer how much is a certain tree worth!



LXT............


----------



## Huskyman4k (May 15, 2011)

rmihalek said:


> I'm unclear why anything about this would be funny.


 
Yes very bad, it's a bad crew who just turn up & start cutting. Check - check & check again:msp_rolleyes:

funny, no... they should be ashamed


----------



## zopi (May 15, 2011)

The assplode rep said nothing would come of it...bet I woulda proved him wrong on the spot...plus his rig would be lime green with pink polka dots next morning...having a diesel compressor opens alot of possibilities...

Oh...windshields included...

Asplundh...same evolutionary scale as tru green cracklawn...hate em both.


----------



## Stihl Rules (May 15, 2011)

beowulf343 said:


> Lol, i sometimes wonder if you listen to yourself. Your comparison to a sculpture is flawed. First off, the "sculptor" (whether you want to call him God, mother nature, or gaia) is still alive and still producing "sculptures" at a blistering pace. It makes me wonder how many of this tree's offspring did the homeowner mow off. The "sculptor" was still working, but the guy didn't want any more.
> 
> Secondly, a maple tree is not a unique work of art. They are more like a McDonald's sign, you can't turn around without bumping into one. I've got a couple of this same tree in my backyard that are coming down this summer.
> 
> ...


 
I really wonder if you have no appreciation of trees if this site is a good match for you. The homeowner should get a very large settlement for this. What if someone came to your house and cut down all your trees? Your landscaping would suddenly look like sh&$ wouldn't it. It doesn't matter the type of tree in a situation like this. I am all about cutting trees that need to come down or logging areas that the landowner wants done but if someone did that to me when they got home Every tree in their yard would be laying in piles.


----------



## Toddppm (May 15, 2011)

DeAtley30 said:


> I really wonder if you have no appreciation of trees if this site is a good match for you. .


 
Beowulf has left the building!:


----------



## Timberjacker (May 15, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> If 200k is not a relative amount, what would be?





beowulf343 said:


> I say grind the stump, professionally landscape, and maybe $5k.





lxt said:


> well the Home owner contacted me!
> 
> we have an agreement that was offered & the Ho`s decided to accept..........a replacement tree same specie, properly planted & a little over $5000.00 in cash!
> 
> so I guess that will answer how much is a certain tree worth!





DeAtley30 said:


> I really wonder if you have no appreciation of trees if this site is a good match for you. The homeowner should get a very large settlement for this.


 


Toddppm said:


> Beowulf has left the building!:




He may be a tree hater, yet what's funny is that he threw out a number that was closer to the actual reimbursement than the other posters here.


----------



## Natewood (May 16, 2011)

must be he has experience in cutting down the wrong trees and the reprocussions!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS (May 16, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> Beowulf has left the building!:



Yeah, he was too womanly and thin skinned for things around here..


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 16, 2011)

Timberjacker said:


> He may be a tree hater, yet what's funny is that he threw out a number that was closer to the actual reimbursement than the other posters here.


 
I was the closest with my estimation thank you very much ......


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 16, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, he was too womanly and thin skinned for things around here..


 
If he is who I think he is he works out of town often , I think were facebook friends and he hasn't had anything recent there either ...


----------

